# imgsrc.ru website down



## cabinfever1977

anyone else notice that the picture storing website "imgsrc.ru" has been down for a few days now, i wonder if the goverment is blocking more foreign websites from being viewed in the usa? or if the website is just having problems...


----------



## johnb35

According to this, its down.

http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/imgsrc.ru


----------



## cabinfever1977

thanks, there probally just working on there servers


----------

